# has anybody heard of these  bands ?



## coba (Apr 8, 2010)

hello everyone in the fandom i just wanted to make this thread to see if anyone has heard of the bands blood on the dance floor, brokencyde, and  dot dot curve . 
so who has ?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

You've just made them up, haven't you?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

coba said:


> hello everyone in the fandom i just wanted to make this thread to see if anyone has heard of the bands *blood on the dance floor*, brokencyde, and  dot dot curve .
> so who has ?



That's almost like a Michael Jackson song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m8sdivxKhw


----------



## coba (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> You've just made them up, haven't you?


no i didn't there accual bands look them up on youtube and listen to there music but there music is like dirty but i like the awesome techno beats.



Martino Zorrilla said:


> That's almost like a Michael Jackson song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-m8sdivxKhw


 
ya i;ve gotten that alot when i went to tell my friends but blood on the dance floor is a real band.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

coba said:


> no i didn't there accual bands look them up on youtube and listen to there music but there music is like dirty but i like the awesome techno beats.



Why don't people listen to normal music?


----------



## Ariosto (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why don't people listen to normal music?



What about us classical music lovers? Is our music "normal"?


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

Martino Zorrilla said:


> What about us classical music lovers? Is our music "normal"?



Yes, I regard that as normal music.


----------



## coba (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why don't people listen to normal music?


 
i treat all music with a equal balance but some i just don't listen to.


----------



## Takun (Apr 8, 2010)

Recently, I was allowed the honor and privilege to go backstage after BrokeNCYDE had finished performing. Once I reached the dressing room, I was approached by frontman 'Se7en', whom I am a very big fan of. Before I could ask for his autograph, he proceeded to ask me in the most tempting voice you can possibly imagine,... "wus poppin bitch, can i get some head?" I'll never forget the wonderful taste of his sweaty, slimy, white, suburban cock sliding down the back of my thirteen year old throat. Just as he was about to bust a nut, back-up vocalist 'Phat J' proceeded to shove his greasy cock into my asshole. It felt great at first but was just too much for my fragile thirteen year old bum. I ended up shitting all over his cock. Fortunately, Se7en was quick to suck it all off. They told me to unload the rest of my dump into a shot glass so they could eat it like chocolate, which they did. It was a truly humbling experience that changed my life forever.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the Joe Loss Orchestra and Bill Haley's Comets.


----------



## coba (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why don't people listen to normal music?


 


Takun said:


> Recently, I was allowed the honor and privilege to go backstage after BrokeNCYDE had finished performing. Once I reached the dressing room, I was approached by frontman 'Se7en', whom I am a very big fan of. Before I could ask for his autograph, he proceeded to ask me in the most tempting voice you can possibly imagine,... "wus poppin bitch, can i get some head?" I'll never forget the wonderful taste of his sweaty, slimy, white, suburban cock sliding down the back of my thirteen year old throat. Just as he was about to bust a nut, back-up vocalist 'Phat J' proceeded to shove his greasy cock into my asshole. It felt great at first but was just too much for my fragile thirteen year old bum. I ended up shitting all over his cock. Fortunately, Se7en was quick to suck it all off. They told me to unload the rest of my dump into a shot glass so they could eat it like chocolate, which they did. It was a truly humbling experience that changed my life forever.


 
that has to be one of the most fucked up things that i ever heard
but i know it isn't true you just wish it is, don't you?


----------



## BB1337 (Apr 8, 2010)

Does anyone even listen to The Beatles anymore?


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 8, 2010)

BB1337 said:


> Does anyone even listen to The Beatles anymore?



Don't worry they're going nowhere.
(as in, they're perpetually famous)


----------



## BB1337 (Apr 8, 2010)

Most people of my age never listen to The Beatles. The only song they know is 'Yellow Submarine'


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Why don't people listen to normal music?



Like Thriller :3c



Martino Zorrilla said:


> What about us classical music lovers? Is our music "normal"?




Classic is great :3


----------



## ryan-the-otter (Apr 8, 2010)

TashkentFox said:


> Yes, I regard that as normal music.



Oh yeah...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1U8wU716EQc&feature=related

Unfinished work from 19th century Russian composer Alexander Scriabin.  He was quoted saying:  
"There will not be a single spectator. All will be participants. The work requires special people, special artists and a completely new culture. The cast of performers includes an orchestra, a large mixed choir, an instrument with visual effects, dancers, a procession, incense, and rhythmic textural articulation. The cathedral in which it will take place will not be of one single type of stone but will continually change with the atmosphere and motion of the Mysterium. This will be done with the aid of mists and lights, which will modify the architectural contours."

He also believed that the performance of his completed piece would take place in the Himalayas, involve all 5 of the senses including touch and smell, and would bring about the Apocalype and destroy humanity outright.

Now, would you refer to that as normal?



... oh yeah, and Sacha Baron Cohen is a heartless douche.  He actually furthers homophobia for his own personal gain.


----------



## Willow (Apr 8, 2010)

I've heard of Brokencyde..but not the other two...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Apr 9, 2010)

OP, half of those bands are just the whored out version of 80's no-wave, Coldwave, and NDW bands.

Listen to the music of POWER! 

LISTEN TO MARTIAL INDUSTRIAL, MARTIAL CHORAL, AND NEOCLASSICAL.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard of blood on the dance floor and Brokencyde. They make me shiver (in the bad way)


----------



## coba (Apr 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've heard of Brokencyde..but not the other two...


 
well if you like brokencyde then you might like the other two.


MichaelFoster said:


> I've heard of blood on the dance floor and Brokencyde. They make me shiver (in the bad way)


 
oww don't worry that happens all the time but im use to it


----------



## MichaelFoster (Apr 9, 2010)

coba said:


> oww don't worry that happens all the time but im use to it


I thought it was Oli Sykes' comedy rap screamo thing and I got real exited. But now I'm just sad.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Apr 9, 2010)

coba said:


> hello everyone in the fandom i just wanted to make this thread to see if anyone has heard of the bands blood on the dance floor, brokencyde, and dot dot curve .
> so who has ?


 
I like dot dot curve and BrokenCyde XP blood on the dance floor i haven't heard of.


----------



## Takun (Apr 9, 2010)

coba said:


> well if you like brokencyde then you might like the other two.
> 
> 
> oww don't worry that happens all the time but im use to it





TrinityWolfess said:


> I like dot dot curve and BrokenCyde XP blood on the dance floor i haven't heard of.




hahaohman.jpg


----------



## FlakyRock (Apr 11, 2010)

Ever heard of Mt Eden Dubstep? Most freakin epic Dubstep eva! X3
Still, not my kind of music i listen to


----------

